# SS 17.09.16 - Schubert #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 

1. Adagio maestoso - Allegro con brio
2. Allegretto
3. Menuetto. Vivace
4. Presto vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this weekend it's Schubert  I always love to hear a Schubert symphony. I hope everyone will grab a recording and join in!

I'll be listening too:









Riccardo Muti/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Schubert is always a great listen. Here it will be Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Close call this week, Muti also but.............. I am going with:

​
Schubert; Symphony no 3
V.P. Carlos Kleiber


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Good to get back to Schubert again  I'll listen to Volkov and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Debating between Abbado with COE and Harnoncourt with Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I might end up listening to both!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this set


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Harnoncourt & RCO


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

My favorite of the first four Schubert symphonies. Wand for me as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Again, the Minkowski recording of this very enjoyable symphony. Schubert wrote this when he had just turned 18. Did somebody mention that he was a very talented chap? :lol:


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I will listen to one of the two versions I have of this symphony.
Wand and the Cologne Radio Symphony 
Nott and the Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I will listen to Janos Kovacs, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Anima Eterna and Jos van Immerseel.....and because I enjoy this work so much I will also listen to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden recording!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love the early Schubert symphonies - they are very special to me. The Beecham recording was the first I heard and is great. I have also greatly enjoyed Kertesz, Davis, Minkowski, van Immerseel and Zinman in this symphony. I'll try to listen to a few of these over the weekend.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I voted Kleiber but now I am listening to Bernstein, also very good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for this evening.

There are many great Schubert interpreters and Beecham ranks extremely highly for my tastes. Always performed with great élan, Beecham's interpretations of Schubert are timeless. Carlos Kleiber is fantastic but I prefer Beacham by a fair margin.

I usually listen to Immerseel, whose HIP Schubert opened me to HIP and is my overall favourite Cycle but the Beecham/EMI box set 'From Beethoven to Strauss' was staring at me from the shelf and simply screamed for attention.

Whatever the repertoire, Beecham has never disappointed me as yet.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schubert*: Symphony 3 from the VPO/Muti cycle (EMI rec. 1986 - '93), reissued by Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I went with Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very different choices again, I like that.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I listened to Thomas Dausgaard/Swedish Chamber Orchestra on BIS.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Classical Music Fan said:


> I went with Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


I have this one. Going to listen to it today as my own tribute to Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm with the Marriner bunch. It's not my favourite version but I owe it to Nev, I reckon.


----------

